# Tiny brown bugs in bathtub



## andy9054 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi

OK, I've noticed collections of small (half a grain of rice) sized light brown bugs appearing in my bathtub. They dont appear to have wings and crawl around, they appear to show up about 2-3 hours after completley cleaning the bath. I've done the following so far to try and isolate the problem but am now at a loss;

1. Removed all items in and around the bath
2. Fully bleached the bath several times including the rims and taps
3. Removed shower hose and bleached inside
4. Poured over a bottle of drain cleaner down the plug and the overflow
5. Tried cleaning bath then completely drying it, covering plug/overflow and tap with cling film, they still appear!
6. Two white sinks also in the bathroom and they never get any bugs appear in them
7. Bath is in the middle of the room (yes unusual) not against any walls and the bugs definitely dont just fall from the ceiling.
8. Tried airing out the room
9. Taken a sample of water from the cold water tank and splashed in a sink, no bugs appear, cold water tank appears pretty clean too

Any ideas?! I've attached a pic but they are so small its hard to focus


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Those look like hatchling cockroaches.

I’d get some growth inhibitors for sure and some bait 

Hav to return with amazon listings


----------



## mpatty (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Andy,

I just came across your post after I posted a similar situation. I looks like I've got the exact same problem. I can't seem to figure it out either...


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Hard to tell. Need a closer pic.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Impossible to tell from the pics.


----------

